# How do I submit my site to search engines?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I'm hosting with Lunarpages. How do I submit my site to search engines? does this have to do with the meta tags? Right now if I search my company name, even in quotations, it still doesn't show up in yahoo or google. thanks


----------



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

i think the easiest way to see if www.mycompanysite.com is picked up by a search engine at all is to search "mycompanysite". If that doenst show up you know your site is NOT indexed at all. if it shows up then you know its already added to the engine but it is not optimized (searchable) for keywords or the company name. Thats a separate issue.

As for adding to an engine. Every engine has a link that says "SUBMIT SITE" but that can take time. The easiest FREE way is to add your link to visible pages like BLOGGER, MYSPACE, and sites that are crawled by engines every few seconds. A link in blogger can have you indexed by Google in a a day or 2. Its really fast. The other engines will follow.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

from my research for the best host for me, i found a couple that offer this feature included in the package. bluehost.com, hostmonster.com, and shopify offer search engine submission. i don't know much about this subject but it is a selling point for me. still searching around for something that fits me perfectly. i don't know the difference but shopify uses SEO, which i think is similar to search engine submission like offered for the other host sites. i would like to know how to improve your ranking on google. or even get noticed.


----------



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm no expert either but. Search engine submission is like being listed in the phone directory. You are NOT listed the first day your business opens but you are listed the next time a phone book comes out. Once you are listed you stay listed until you either go out of business or your decided to be UNlisted. Well with search engines are similar. Once Google or whoever knows you exist you usually stay listed. Instead of printing a new directory search engines continually surf the web indexing new sites. Whether or not people find you is another story. That is where SEO comes in

SEO = search engine optimization. Simply put, it is the process of becoming the first result when some one searches for something you sell. Thats what companies charge big money for and what will seperate you from you from the millions or billions of sites on the web. The smaller the company = the more effor you have to put in SEO. Big names like H&M, Gap, Ed Hardy, Gucci, Prada and so on don't need a search engine to tell people what they offer. Think of the biggest brand in any category (luxuary cars, perfume, designer sunglasses). I bet the big brand that first comes to mind do now show up in the search results. That is because they know consumers know BMW, Armani Code or what ever it is so they dont have to spent time and money on SEO.

A one man operation selling shirts under the brand JOE's will need SEO a lot more than a big brand. Optimizing your site is basically telling the search engine what you offer. Its like telling the phone company what category to list you under. Without telling the phone company what type of business you own they don't know if JOE'S is a club, restaurant or barber. Search engines work the same way. SEO is basically putting relevant info on your website that explains what kind of business you are. So if Joe fills his website with car racing articles, the search engine will think it is a racing website.

This forum is a perfect example. I doubt Rodney spends millions to have t-shirt forum models plaster billboards and magazine covers but you still found this site some how. Most likely it was from a searching engine. T-shirts, screen printing and similar terms are all over this site. So a search engine wont mistake this site for something like a jet ski mechanic's website


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yuwmic said:


> I'm hosting with Lunarpages. How do I submit my site to search engines? does this have to do with the meta tags? Right now if I search my company name, even in quotations, it still doesn't show up in yahoo or google. thanks


To get listed in search engines you can do one of two things (or both):

1) Take 2 minutes and visit the top 3 search engines and submit your site:

*GOOGLE: *Add your URL to Google

*YAHOO:* Yahoo! Submit Your Site

*MSN:* Live Search URL Submission

2) *[PREFERRED METHOD]* Get people to link to your site and the top 3 search engines will find you without you having to do anything.


* BEFORE *you do any search engine submitting or getting people to link to you, you should do some basic SEO (search engine optimization) for your website. 

Take a few mintues out of your day to sit down and read the very helpful information that Google has published that will help your site get found better in search engines:

*Read here:* Creating a Google-friendly site

Follow those steps and your site will be listed in no time.


----------



## Allurre (Jan 1, 2009)

Rodneys right.. but there's more to getting your page indexed. You want to create backlinks.. these are links from OTHER PAGES that redirect back to your site.

A few tips is to start sending PR releases.. and start writing articles.

Google "Submit your article" and "Submit your PR" .

Start getting backlinks.. start link exchanging... you'll get indexed definitely.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It all takes time, submit to Google, MSN & Yahoo, that's about 99% of all searches.
Submit to a few directories, (creates backlinks).
Write a few articles on article sites, with a link to your site.
Leave a link in your signature here.
Be patient.
Keep your site Google friendly, use webmaster tools www.google.com/webmasters/tools/ and don't do naughty things with SEO companies, Google doesn't like them.


----------



## UBNICE (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for asking. great answers. Hope they help. Did me. UBNICE.


----------



## Shreedhan (Aug 30, 2008)

These answers helped me quite a bit. I'm indexed but since my site is not ready yet not much traffic is flowing my way.


----------

